# Surge Charge on an Icy Day!



## O787 (Oct 25, 2014)

Once in a while.. an Uber driver will get a lucky break from his daily..
On that day.. he will get all surge charge from all his ride.
May the Surge God be with you!


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

O787 said:


> Once in a while.. an Uber driver will get a lucky break from his daily..
> On that day.. he will get all surge charge from all his ride.
> May the Surge God be with you!


Would you please pm me with a true copy showing the surge rates on those trips please?


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2015)

Uh ...can't uber pull up those trip numbers and figure out who who are? You'll care later.


----------



## O787 (Oct 25, 2014)

mike888 said:


> Uh ...can't uber pull up those trip numbers and figure out who who are? You'll care later.


Yes they can and they will thank me for my hard work during those needed hours.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2015)

O787 said:


> they will thank me for my hard work


Wanna bet?


----------



## Dave W (Sep 22, 2014)

That's f'n awesome !! And you even had an hour break for dinner !! Way to cash in !!


----------

